# No emails



## bondia

Good day.
Since early this morning I receive no emails notifiying me of new posts in my suscribed threads. I have checked "My threads" and there have been several.
I'm sure this is the fault of my unreliable (and very rural) Internet connection, but, just in case, would like to ask if there is some general problem.
Thanks for your time.
bondia


----------



## Sowka

Hello bondia 

I just changed my settings to "instant e-mail notification" and subscribed to this thread. If you now reply to this thread, we can see if the system works for me.


----------



## bondia

Sowka said:


> Hello bondia
> 
> I just changed my settings to "instant e-mail notification" and subscribed to this thread. If you now reply to this thread, we can see if the system works for me.




Danke, Sowka!


----------



## Sowka

Keine Ursache, bondia  

Hm, I haven't received an e-mail yet. Now WordReference may have a definition of "instant" that is different from mine...  Just waiting a little more.


----------



## bondia

Sowka said:


> Keine Ursache, bondia
> 
> Hm, I haven't received an e-mail yet. Now WordReference may have a definition of "instant" that is different from mine...  Just waiting a little more.



I can't find (don't remember) where the option "instant e-mail notification" is hidden. Maybe I have inadvertently desactivated it. Could you remind me where it is? Entschuldigung!


----------



## Sowka

It's under "General settings" --> "E-mails and notifications" (or similar). Here, you can select the settings for all your new subscriptions.

You can also select settings while subscribing to a thread. After clicking on "subscribe", there will be a drop-down box that enables that selection.

I set all my subscriptions to "instant e-mail" and then subscribed to this thread. Now, when I look at my subscriptions, I see "Instant" in the last column, entitled "Notification", for this thread. My other threads are marked "None" (because normally I don't want any notification).

I still haven't got any notification. So I think you are right: The function doesn't work any longer.


----------



## bondia

Sowka said:


> It's under "General settings" --> "E-mails and notifications" (or similar). Here, you can select the settings for all your new subscriptions.
> 
> You can also select settings while subscribing to a thread. After clicking on "subscribe", there will be a drop-down box that enables that selection.
> 
> I set all my subscriptions to "instant e-mail" and then subscribed to this thread. Now, when I look at my subscriptions, I see "Instant" in the last column, entitled "Notification", for this thread. My other threads are marked "None" (because normally I don't want any notification).
> 
> I still haven't got any notification. So I think you are right: The function doesn't work any longer.



I had just found "instantly using email" which was activated (as it always has been) when I found your message in "My Threads".
So, unless I hear to the contrary, I will keep checking "My Threads" and hope to return to receving e-mails soon.
Thank you, viele Grusse.
bondia

*HAVE JUST RECEIVED ALL THE REPLIES TO MY THREADS BY E-MAIL! So the problem seems to be solved.
Many thanks, best regards
bondia

*


----------



## mkellogg

No, the problem wasn't solved then, but it is now.   Everybody should be receiving the emails again.


----------



## bondia

mkellogg said:


> No, the problem wasn't solved then, but it is now.  Everybody should be receiving the emails again.



Thanks, as always


----------



## Sowka

Now I've received all the e-mails that belonged to this thread. Thanks, Mike!


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

I'm having the same problem.  All of a sudden, one day, I stopped receiving email notifications of my posts.

I went to General Settings --> Messaging & Notification --> Default Thread Subscription Mode:                                      Do not subscribe                     Through my control panel only                     Instantly, using email                     Daily, using email                     Weekly, using email                 .  I set it  for "Instantly, using email."

Then I clicked on "subscriptions," which took me to http://forum.wordreference.com/subscription.php.  Every single one of my posts says "instant" next to it.  And I'm not receiving a single email!

What gives?  What has changed?


----------



## Peterdg

This could for example be due to your provider that has decided that WRF e-mails are SPAM. See here for example.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

That is PRECISELY what happened. There they were -- 50+ of them -- in my Spam folder!!! Many thanks.


----------



## Peterdg

You're welcome! Glad you found your mails.


----------



## Maximino

A mí también me sucede que no me están llegando los correos de WR y no me los están enviando a la carpeta de spam tampoco.


Un saludo


----------



## Maximino

For me since yesterday the reception of emails returned to normal


----------



## Peterdg

Maximino said:


> A mí también me sucede que no me están llegando los correos de WR y no me los están enviando a la carpeta de spam tampoco.
> 
> 
> Un saludo





Maximino said:


> For me since yesterday the reception of emails returned to normal


A veces ocurre que el servidor e-mail está sobrecargado (o incluso bloqueado) y que el hecho de que no te lleguen los e-mails no tiene nada que ver con tu sistema o las opciones de WR. Son las cosas de la vida, me temo.


----------

